# Wondering about AC Switch x Pocket Camp...



## smonikkims (Sep 3, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about what kind of functionality Pocket Camp will have when it comes to interacting with the next AC game. It seems to be pretty much accepted that the two will have some kind of interactivity and that kind of worries me as I don't play PC any more and it feels like it might unlock exclusive items for ACSwitch... I'm HOPING it's just a case of maybe getting extra bells here and there, or easier access to items that already exist in the console game. Something as major as being able to visit the campsite would also be okay as that's more of an experience and less something exclusive you're missing out on acquiring. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pansy (Sep 3, 2018)

There hasn't been any official news on what that interaction will be, but I think that if AC Switch and PC are connected (somehow) then only your bells, items (like the special villager items that bring in characters like Brewster), and potentially materials will "transfer" over (if they decide to give it crafting). I don't think things like villager relationships or anything else that's crucial to the game will transfer over because of people then having different levels of progress.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 3, 2018)

I’d say whatever exclusive pocket camp items you own will be imported into AC Switch. The event items most likely.


----------



## Flare (Sep 3, 2018)

I imagine there being an item transfer option being available, and being able to transfer bells too.


----------



## Ashariel (Sep 5, 2018)

I heard that when they announced that PC would give u an advantage in a console game they were talking about new leaf but pc got delayed so late they decided not to pair the 2..so there has been no word that I know of that it will even have anything to do with the switch..


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 6, 2018)

I've been thinking the same really because I'm unsure whether AC Switch will even have NL's graphics and style. It really may have been designed for NL. Maybe there'll be one last update to NL to communicate with PC this time.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 15, 2018)

I feel like NL's dead in the sense that there's no more updates for it. PC's graphics are way more sleek than NL's, and there's no way they'd do over all of NL's graphics just to connect them. I don't think there was ever going to be any connection between the two; the RV/Campground update felt like a way to lure in people to play PC. The graphics shown in the Nintendo Direct are very similar to PC's, so I'd bet to say that they will be connected in some way, but probably not in an in-depth way (no materials or friendships cross over, probably only items).


----------



## JackABee (Sep 15, 2018)

Probably just items from events and stuff will transfer over. idk just my thoughts.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 15, 2018)

i hope they won't be connected at all, pocket camp is an alright game but not something i think should be connected to the main series.
edit: by connected i mean having interactions between the games, i definitely want all new items from pocket camp in ac switch.  i just don't want to have to use pocket camp to get items in ac switch.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 15, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> i hope they won't be connected at all, pocket camp is an alright game but not something i think should be connected to the main series.
> edit: by connected i mean having interactions between the games, i definitely want all new items from pocket camp in ac switch.  i just don't want to have to use pocket camp to get items in ac switch.



That's how I feel. If they are connected, I hope it's not to bring event or fortune cookie furniture over to Switch. I really don't want to spend money in PC just get items in Switch. But if we can get them in Switch anyway, and it's just easier/faster to transport them, then I'd be ok with that. 
Because I do love all the new furniture from PC and hope they're in Switch. I just hope can we can get them in game and not rely on PC


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

I hope there will be some connectivity. I would love my special furniture cookie items in the new AC game on Switch. It would be really cool if you could invite villagers in Pocket Camp to live in your town in Switch if you have enough friendship with them. I would love it if they'll do that.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 19, 2018)

I actually only just read up on the planned integration between Pocket Camp and the Welcome amiibo update. Since that was scrapped, I feel the chances of Pocket Camp being recycled to integrate with Switch instead are quite low, as integration between games is generally something I think of being scrapped completely rather than saved for the next console generation.

However, it leads me to wonder whether Switch has been in development since the Welcome amiibo update was released. If it has, that makes it even less likely that Pocket Camp will be integrated with it, as it wouldn't have been a part of the plans at that point and development might have already gone too far for it to be included. However, if the new game was maybe started in development after Pocket Camp was finally released, then there may still be a chance.


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 19, 2018)

I hope they will be connected in the sense that all of the items introduced in Pocket Camp will be able to be transferred from game but I also hope they'll be available in the Switch version as well if you missed them in PC. I missed out on a lot of the Fortune Cookie items because I refuse to pay for Leaf Tickets. One of my favorite things about AC games is the huge catalog, and I think the new items from HHD and PC would be great additions as long as they're also available in-game for the switch.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 25, 2018)

Thinking on this more I think I agree with the above, that most if not all of the Pocket Camp items will be obtainable normally in Switch but we may be able to transfer our catalogue from PC. The items that I don't think will be in Switch are the character furniture items, items from crossover events and the like, but I don't think they'll appear in the Switch catalogue anyway and won't be transferable that way. I'm feeling a little less nervous about needing to complete the PC catalogue in order to 100% Switch. I don't know that there are many players who have even come close to being able to complete the PC catalogue anyway thanks to the ridiculous paywalls. I hate to be a downer but if we get confirmation that there will be no communication to the Switch game I will probably drop PC.


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 26, 2018)

i bet they'll make the friends list mobile or something like that concept. something that connects to pocket camp to be overly innovative or something like adding friends nearby. i think thats the least pocket camp will do in connection to ac switch. 



being able to transfer furniture also seems likely but i kind of doubt it because they probably don't want us to be able to get items so quickly straight from release but idk


----------



## Pansy (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't really know how I feel about the Fortune Cookie items being in the Switch game. If you think about it, we paid a lot of our own money to get it in a spin-off game, and now we can get it for free in a main game? I feel like I'll have wasted money even though I did find value in the initial purchase, you know?


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 5, 2018)

Agreed. I think they got greedy with thinking a mobile game should equal in game purchases so high this game can be expensive and if I am paying for a new AC game I want it to be a new AC game. I think I would rather have OC have been an intermidary game between NL update and a new game for switch as I wouldn't pay for pocket camp plus it's expenses as a console game. I'm looking for something new now that campsite and its offshoot have been out a couple years. When is the month it's set to release or is it just 2019?


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 5, 2018)

Classygirl said:


> When is the month it's set to release or is it just 2019?



It only has a 2019 date set at the moment.


----------

